# SATA vs M.2 - fühlbarer Unterschied bei SSD´s  ?



## BT83 (28. Oktober 2015)

*SATA vs M.2 - fühlbarer Unterschied bei SSD´s  ?*

hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit der M.2 SSD´s wie zb. der Samsung 950 Pro?
Es würde mich z.B interessieren ob Win mit einer M.2 wesentlich schneller bootet oder wo man sonst einen Performancegewinn merken tut.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: SATA vs M.2 - fühlbarer Unterschied bei SSD´s  ?*

Laut CB-Test ist da kein großer Unterschied: Samsung SSD 950 Pro im Test (Seite 8) - ComputerBase


----------



## azzih (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: SATA vs M.2 - fühlbarer Unterschied bei SSD´s  ?*

Da Windows schon mit ner Sata SSD instant bootet glaube ich eher weniger


----------



## Icedaft (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: SATA vs M.2 - fühlbarer Unterschied bei SSD´s  ?*

Die Dinger sind für 99,99% der User hier, die überwiegend am Spielen sind, so überflüssig wie ein Kropf.

Im Pro-Bereich (Video/Fotobearbeitung...), wo regelmäßig täglich mehrere GB/TB an Daten hin- und hergeschoben werden zwischen SSDs!, mag dies ein Vorteil sein.

Wer meint, er baut sich jetzt eine derzeit noch absolut überteuerte M2 als Hauptplatte ein und hätte allein dadurch irgendeinen Vorteil (Booten, Ladezeiten von Spielen, etc.), den muß man Enttäuschen - außer einem leeren Portemonaie und einem dadurch (vielleicht) gesteigertem Ego, wird man keinen Unterschied zu einer Standard-SSD bemerken.

Sinn machen kann eine M2 in extrem kleinen Systemen, um auch das letzte bisschen Platz einzusparen (z.b. DAN-Gehäuse), aber selbst da ist meist noch Platz für 1-3 SSDs im 2,5"-Standardformat.

Von den thermischen und sonstigen Problemen fange ich gar nicht erst an.


----------



## HisN (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: SATA vs M.2 - fühlbarer Unterschied bei SSD´s  ?*

Zu Bemerken ist im Alltagsbetrieb gar nix. Schau Dir doch die Real-Benches an. Eine Sekunde mehr oder weniger merkst Du NULL.
Was Du bemerkst sind die Kopier/Move-Vorgänge zwischen den Teilen, wenn Du mehr als eine hast.
Es ist allerdings eine Offenbahrung, wenn Dateien mit 1.3GB/Sec verschoben werden. (Ich hab mehrere Samsung M.2)


----------



## BT83 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: SATA vs M.2 - fühlbarer Unterschied bei SSD´s  ?*

Ja aber woran liegt das im Endeffekt?
Die Leistung wird über M.2 doch schon erheblich gesteigert.
Wieso kommt es dann bei Lesen der Win-Dateien im Bootvorgang nicht an?


----------



## Icedaft (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: SATA vs M.2 - fühlbarer Unterschied bei SSD´s  ?*

Vielleicht macht es Dir dieser Artikel leichter die Bootvorgänge zu verstehen: Windows Performance Toolkit macht mÃ¼des Windows wieder munter Â» WinTotal.de


----------



## BT83 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: SATA vs M.2 - fühlbarer Unterschied bei SSD´s  ?*

Der Artikel (grob überflogen) bezieht sich doch auf mechanische Festplatten und nicht auf SSD´s.
Aber vielleicht habe ich mich einfach nicht klar genug ausgedrückt.
Wenn meine aktuelle SATA-SSD 
*Crucial MX100*
lesen: 550MB/s 
 schreiben: 500MB/s 
IOPS 4K lesen/schreiben: 90k/85k

*Samsung 950 Pro*
lesen: 2500MB/s 
schreiben: 1500MB/s
 IOPS 4K lesen/schreiben: 300k/110k 

Womit die Samsung beim lesen fast 5x mehr schafft (IOPS fast 3x mehr)  dann verstehe ich nicht warum beim Laden der Windateien im Bootvorgang es keinen spürbaren Zeitvorteil geben soll. 
Wo ist denn da sonst der "Flaschenhals" ?


----------



## rotmilan (1. November 2015)

*AW: SATA vs M.2 - fühlbarer Unterschied bei SSD´s  ?*



BT83 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da sonst der "Flaschenhals" ?
> 
> [/FONT][/SIZE]


Hi
Ich bin auch sehr interessiert für die Samsung 950Pro, aber gem. Tests bis anhin bestätigen, dass man kein fühlbarer Vorteil hat. 
Nirgends habe ich ein Erklärung gefunden. Vielleicht muss das Windows (den Bootloader) auf so schnelle Leseleistung optimiert werden.....

Ich sehe auch kein Bedarf für ein Normaluser, sprich ohne Video- und Fotobearbeitungen. Vorallem geht die Geschwindigkeit von Samsung 950 Pro flöten,
wenn man nicht noch ein Laufwerk hat. Ich überlegte mir zuerst, soll ich mir 2x Samsung 950 Pro holen, diese Boards mit 2x Ultra M.2 dafür sind übermässig teurer, aber dafür konnte man beide Laufwerke ausfahren, natürlich mit einer entsprechender Kühlung. Ich habe grössere Daten zu verschieben und zu bearbeiten. Eine Crucial MX100 512GB habe ich seit sie raus ist in meinem System. Ich entschied mich noch eine gleiche SSD zu kaufen um RAID 0 einzurichten, damit sollte die Lese- und Schreibleistung fast verdoppelt werden, und so näher zur Leistung zur Samsung 950 Pro kommen, was immer noch die Hälfte ausmacht. Ich finde, dass die Samsung 950 Pro für die allermeisten User heutzutage keine Option ist für spürbare Mehrleistung, da wird man besser beraten sein, wenn man noch abwartet. Diese sehr schneller Lese-und Schreibleistung wird sich in Zukunft sicherlich alle User interessieren. Es ist in etwa so, wie damals von HDD zur SSD für Systemlaufwerke und Programme.


----------



## HisN (1. November 2015)

*AW: SATA vs M.2 - fühlbarer Unterschied bei SSD´s  ?*

Naja, wenn Windows beim Booten einen Treiber lädt, dessen Dateien vielleicht 10kb groß sind, dann ist der Zeitunterschied beim Datei laden sehr klein. Richtig?
Aber der Treiber brauch immer die gleiche Zeit seine Hardware zu initialisieren. Der SATA Treiber braucht immer ein paar Sekunden um den Controller zu resetten und alle angeschlossenen Laufwerke zu erkennen und zu prüfen z.b.
Und diese Zeit kannst Du durch ein schnelles Laufwerk nicht drücken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. November 2015)

*AW: SATA vs M.2 - fühlbarer Unterschied bei SSD´s  ?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Von den thermischen und  Problemen fange ich gar nicht erst an.


In meinem Z87 MPower ist der mSata Steckplatz so angeordnet, dass die kleine SSD immer schön mit einen Luftstrom aus dem Grafikkartenkühler gekühlt wird. Auch bei Testzwecken mit höherer Datenmenge blieb sie immer unter 60°C, 70°C ist die Spezifikationsgrenze. Ansonsten kann ich icedraft nur zustimmen. Es kann bei Spielen allerdings bald Sinn haben. Ich habe jetzt schon Safegames, die die 100MB übersteigen und das wird zunehmen. Darum kann ich mir bei der nächsten Spielgeneration durchaus vorstellen, dass man schnelle M2-SSDs auch bei Spielen bemerken wird. Wohlbemerkt, es kann sein ....

Ist es sinnvoll, auf M2-SSD kleine Kühlkörper zu kleben?


----------



## HisN (1. November 2015)

*AW: SATA vs M.2 - fühlbarer Unterschied bei SSD´s  ?*

Nur wenn Du in Deinen Anwendung Szenarien mehr als 2 Minuten Dauergast erzeugen kannst


----------

